# Bro, do you even cardio?



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

*Bro, do you even cardio?*​
Always throw a bit of cardio in the mix each week. 6943.67%Cardio bunny, pffffft, get away with yourself, never cardio. 4931.01%Only when cutting.4025.32%


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty much as per title...

I'm guilty of doing zero cardio, absolutely none, nada.

Im pretty much constantly bulking as i struggle to hold weight if im not trying to do so, so really throwing cradio in the mix makes bulking even harder. Am i just looking for an excuse not to do it? LOL

whats the recommendations then on cardio whilst bulking?

Also whilst bulking on AAS? Don't really fancy my heart tripling in size from HIIT.

Should also mention i work in an office so movement is pretty minimal, looking on the fitness side of my life i'm pretty much a heart attack waiting to happen :S


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Just a couple of HIIT sessions per week and that's with the aim of leaning up a little. Otherwise.. nope. I'd be the face of that meme "cardio? You mean anything over 8 reps?" ....


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Only this kind!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have just started mate after sitting in bed and thinking how unfit and unhealthy I am the outher night also think I'm waiting a heart attack So I'm just starting with steady 40 min walks pretty much each day and will take it from there I wouldent off thought the heart would enlarge with cardio if anything would be better for it Just my thoughts though


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Heart tripling in size from aas and cardio?


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

I do 45 minutes twice a week. Plus physical work and 30 minutes walking/ bike riding a day. But im natural so dont have that worry. I love feeling my lungs open up, I think its important


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

RugbyLad said:


> Heart tripling in size from aas and cardio?


Lol don't ever take anything I say too seriously.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

10 minutes on the step machine twice a week, I fvcking hate cardio.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

30 mins LISS on treadmill at home 5 times per week in off season. Less if not gaining.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Non at all, the walk from the car to the dumbbells is my cardio, should do something though I feel


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't know how you can not do cardio and still remain slim


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Squatting 15-20 reps to failure, followed by two dropsets. Repeat twice weekly. That's my cardio, fúck me it gets the heart going and lungs expanded.


----------



## Natalie (Jul 22, 2014)

sined said:


> Only this kind!


Hes not getting much with those knickers on


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Walking around the warehouse at work for 10 hours Tuesday to saturday is enough cardio for me lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've just done a successful reverse diet to the point where I'm now lean gaining with zero cardio!

I'm still on cycle with high doses though and I'm still running T3 50mcg/day

Edit: I work mostly 12 hours shifts on my feet, so I cover some miles over the course of the day if that counts!


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Hes not getting much with those knickers on


He's just gonna pull um to the side.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

If i have a comp lined up which involves more moving or repping events then ill start doing barbell complexes and training those specific events otherwise its no cardio


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Cardio, sadly yes usually lots of.

Did over 1200kcals on the treadmill the other day, what can i say my body likes to make things difficult.


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

yes,lift 3 days carjio 3 days..

maybe 15-20k p.w.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I dont think your looking for an excuses not to do it. You dont need to even do it, iv just started to doin running on treadmill I do 30 mins fast runnin not walkin pace and i dont even get out of breath, i sweat loads but just breathing like normal and i hadnt donecardio for years soi say its squats that made me fit. I think you need to do cardio when you want to tone up loose fat because you do burn more caleries than lifting


----------



## snuden (Aug 26, 2010)

4-5 hours a week..


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Cardio, sadly yes usually lots of.
> 
> Did over 1200kcals on the treadmill the other day, what can i say my body likes to make things difficult.
> 
> View attachment 159147


Whats the time roughly that it takes you to get to 1200cals? Do you run at full speed or jog?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Cardio, sadly yes usually lots of.
> 
> Did over 1200kcals on the treadmill the other day, what can i say my body likes to make things difficult.
> 
> View attachment 159147


I have to say its prety impressive


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

RugbyLad said:


> Heart tripling in size from aas and cardio?


I imagean it would. Your hearts a muscle to and it gets worked out a lot when doin cardio


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> Cardio, sadly yes usually lots of.
> 
> Did over 1200kcals on the treadmill the other day, what can i say my body likes to make things difficult.
> 
> View attachment 159147


thats an hour of your life lost forever mate


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

armor king said:


> Whats the time roughly that it takes you to get to 1200cals? Do you run at full speed or jog?


I walk, whack it on steep incline and just keep on going.

For 1227kcals it took me around 80 minutes give or take.

This is with my running tren, which is known for affecting your cardio output a fair bit.

I've always done cardio, as i have a fairly high vo2 max.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

I actually do more cardio while bulking... !

Doing 4 session on the bike + football once a week at the moment. I actually really enjoy trying to get fitness us.

When I start cutting, I actually more or less drop cardio for the first 2 months and just bring it in later on when things slow down.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I do cardio in bits and bats at the moment if I am wanting to lose weight then I would be doing it regular


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I do an hour a day as im trying to lose weight. I usually clock up aything between 750 n 900 kals. Xx


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fasted walking an hour every morning 7 days per week


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I said:


> Squatting 15-20 reps to failure' date=' followed by two dropsets. Repeat twice weekly. That's my cardio, fúck me it gets the heart going and lungs expanded.[/quote']
> 
> This.If you presume merely making your heart work harder, will illicit a positive response,you might want to research and then realise that "metabolic conditioning" is far more beneficial.To make positive improvements work has to be done by the muscles.Remember, its the hearts job to support the muscles, not the other way around.
> 
> ...


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Cardio is only for those with inferior genetics....

sICKc


----------



## Deppo (Sep 22, 2014)

HIIT probably twice a week at the moment. Dread to think where I'd be without it. On a epi run soon, hope it doesn't affect cardio ability too much.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

my transport is my cardio, i aint spending more time than i need to doing intentional cardio


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Pretty much as per title...
> 
> I'm guilty of doing zero cardio, absolutely none, nada.
> 
> ...


I do cardio all the time. Pretty much everyday. I dont care how much i weigh though. Used to chase the scales and just end up looking crap.

Mirror > Scales


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

My notional training plan says I do (non-fasted) HIIT cardio once per week, but in practice it is rather less often as this is what I drop when e.g. a weekend away messes uo the schedule. This is while bulking, I do no cardio at all when cutting as I don't want it to compromise recovery from workouts and I can drop fat without.

I squat 3 times per week and so get a bit of cardio from that essentially, especially my 4 X 12 day with 90s pauses between sets.


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

I think a little is needed on peds... When I didn't I felt like mr blobby


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Big Ste said:


> I've just done a successful reverse diet to the point where I'm now lean gaining with zero cardio!


I'm doing my first reverse diet at the moment, and so far I'm loving the results too  .


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

cardio?

you mean loading plates? :tongue:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I use to never do cardio, for now only when cutting, maybe I'll update in future for every day cardio


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I keep getting asked what my cardio scedual is. ... I still haven't got around to it...


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

After years of weight training I recently switched to boxing & really enjoying it

Find it tougher more satisfying then weights, Rather be smaller in size but more fitter/agile etc will still include odd weight session


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

My dog walks are more than enough cardio. Power walking for up to an hour 1-2 times a day. Plus 8-5 work. then gym for an hour and a half....its enough for sure...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Train hard enough you don't need to cardio


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

cardio - although it is commonly used as a way to lose weight, you should really regard that as the exercise for your heart (as the word cardio means). so daily cardio or frequent cardio is always good for your health, regardless bulking/ cutting..

but when you are cutting, when there is only so low you can cut your calories intake before it goes below your BMR, to avoid losing your muscle mass and your metabolism, the only way is to increase your energy output..for that reason, cardio can be a good way to cut

personally, I do lots during cutting, otherwise...as frequent as my motivation allows...


----------



## thedubliners (Oct 28, 2014)

Cardio is a relief for me personally. In terms of satisfaction after completing it. Does wonders for my mood.


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

I do 35-75m every day. Some days I just do LISS to promote recovery, some days I throw in intervals of all kinds. An especially brutal one I've added in recently is lactic threshold repeats. Basically 2m on 1m off for 20-25m, followed by some steady state.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

Sex, walking the dog, and mowing the lawn. All the cardio you need. Seriously.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

You should be doing some form of cardio for basic heart and lung health regardless of cutting or bulking.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> I do 35-75m every day. Some days I just do LISS to promote recovery, some days I throw in intervals of all kinds. An especially brutal one I've added in recently is lactic threshold repeats. Basically 2m on 1m off for 20-25m, followed by some steady state.


that meters or minutes mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I never do cardio.Love a bit of yoga though.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I never do cardio.Love a bit of yoga though.


you`ll be eating yoghurt next


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you`ll be eating yoghurt next


Fvck that.Junk food all the way mate.Got down to 10% bf eating nothing but cheeseburgers.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i do zero cardio lol, all diet controlled, with a fast metabolism, which will eventually slow down and everything will go south lol.


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Minutes haha. Meters would probably be a ****ty workout and you'd be in pretty bad shape for one meter to **** you up lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Andas said:


> Minutes haha. Meters would probably be a ****ty workout and you'd be in pretty bad shape for one meter to **** you up lol


You kids with your trendy new abbreviations. Lol


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

#YOLOSWAG or whatever the other f*cking chavs my age are saying


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvck that.Junk food all the way mate.Got down to 10% bf eating nothing but cheeseburgers.


liked just to **** you off having to click back.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> liked just to **** you off having to click back.


Ba$tard was just ordering a Chinese.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Ba$tard was just ordering a Chinese.


you`re serious this time then


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

Generaly do hiit tbh.... Don't like the thought of getting unhealthy as I medle with my hormones


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you`re serious this time then


Lol by Chinese I meant a bottle of Test and some HCG :tongue:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

Jamestuala said:


> I don't know how you can not do cardio and still remain slim


By having a good diet.

Or being generally active, cardio is just that, being active.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I cut down to 10 percent bf and I never do cardio. Eating in a calorific deficit . Simples.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

On tren everything is cardio, so yes.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I do, but only as it helps my blood pressure.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I run, cycle and swim.

Run through hoes.

Cycle my gear.

Swim in pussy.

Only kidding.

I blast and cruise, no cycling.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i looked at a treadmill today, that was enough for me!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 163344


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 163345


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

High rep squats? Farmer's walks? I guess it counts...


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Cardio is a bit of a con, you need some for general health but fat loss isnt high on the list of cardios positives. I have partaken in many triathlon events and probably 90% of the people competing are not ripped, many are a bit overweight. Training for a tri takes 1 to 2 hours of cardio a day and only the top contenders are ripped also they have time to do 7 hours a day. Diet is the key,do cardio if you find something fun to do.


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 24, 2013)

Started doing a bit of punchbag work for my cardio. I have a short attention span; after about 10 minutes of walking on a treadmill I'm like "I'm bored, sod this".

Great stress reliever too!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Walk the dog.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Stopped my 4-6 miles per day of walking and I'm getting cuddly


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

Fasted HIIT cardio is the best imo for fat loss and even building fitness whether your dieting or bulking.

Personally I use a mixture of a battleropes Kettlebells and my good old bodyweight


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Someone explain quickly what fasted cardio is???

I'm all for losing body fat at the minute!! Eating clean and high protein meals and doing lots of cardio (ie 1hr run tonight) and gym tomorrow!


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

vinoboxer said:


> Someone explain quickly what fasted cardio is???
> 
> I'm all for losing body fat at the minute!! Eating clean and high protein meals and doing lots of cardio (ie 1hr run tonight) and gym tomorrow!


Fasted cardio is cardio done while in a "fasted" state, wherein your stomach is empty.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

None - hate it! Going to start swimming soon tho!!


----------



## BIG JOSHUANT (Jul 3, 2014)

Play football once or twice a week, good for cardio and allows you to constantly eat


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

30mins LISS 4-5 days a week


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

vinoboxer said:


> Someone explain quickly what fasted cardio is???
> 
> I'm all for losing body fat at the minute!! Eating clean and high protein meals and doing lots of cardio (ie 1hr run tonight) and gym tomorrow!


Get up early do your cardio or training without any breakfast just have some bcaa and a strong coffee or your own choice of pwo. The bcaa will help in keeping your lean muscle tissue until you feed it with a high protein meal after your fasted workout.

Give it a go for a couple of weeks and see how you get on


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> None - hate it! Going to start swimming soon tho!!


Are you wanting to burn calories?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

DJC_77 said:


> Are you wanting to burn calories?


Ultimately, yes - however, I enjoy swimming hate running and incline walking, and bike and x trainer (you get my drift)

I assume as you're asking that swimming isn't the best for burning calories? Although I don't mind swimming for a longer period if I was to burn the same as 20 min hiit


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> Ultimately, yes - however, I enjoy swimming hate running and incline walking, and bike and x trainer (you get my drift)
> 
> I assume as you're asking that swimming isn't the best for burning calories? Although I don't mind swimming for a longer period if I was to burn the same as 20 min hiit


There are so many more options to cardio than the ones you don't like, try a HIIT KB session for 10 rounds to start off with, mix it up with some body weight exercises if you want of battleropes, the options are endless and you will probably find you enjoy doing cardio more than you think when you find the right sort for you


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

DJC_77 said:


> There are so many more options to cardio than the ones you don't like, try a HIIT KB session for 10 rounds to start off with, mix it up with some body weight exercises if you want of battleropes, the options are endless and you will probably find you enjoy doing cardio more than you think when you find the right sort for you


Do you have a link for a KB routine or kno of one yourself? I used to do body weight exercise with straps (the trx ones except I made my own, weren't gonna pay all that for them) and it was pretty good but felt free weights were better

I listed those as they're all I have at my disposal - well easier to perform rather. A friend of mine runs a boot camp style circuit training, my problem is my fitness is sooo bad I wouldn't want to jump straight in

Few years ago I was doing a couple of sessions a week of 30 mins farmers walk (with a 25 plate in each hand) and then 10mins on the punch bag which I quite enjoyed - might start that again come to think of it


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

benno_2010 said:


> Do you have a link for a KB routine or kno of one yourself? I used to do body weight exercise with straps (the trx ones except I made my own, weren't gonna pay all that for them) and it was pretty good but felt free weights were better
> 
> I listed those as they're all I have at my disposal - well easier to perform rather. A friend of mine runs a boot camp style circuit training, my problem is my fitness is sooo bad I wouldn't want to jump straight in
> 
> Few years ago I was doing a couple of sessions a week of 30 mins farmers walk (with a 25 plate in each hand) and then 10mins on the punch bag which I quite enjoyed - might start that again come to think of it


I have KB'S/farmers bars/slam ball/keg/trx/battlerope and I just make my own little circuits up in the drive or garage weather depending. Start with 10 rounds of 20 seconds all out bursts then 10 seconds rest. Once you feel that's easy enough you can introduce a minutes rest after your 1st ten rounds and then go again for another 10. If you don't have any equipment you could just do bodyweight things like star jumps/burpees/box jumps


----------



## DJC_77 (Jun 27, 2013)

There's loads of apps for interval training for your phone/ipad which time you etc


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Hes not getting much with those knickers on


Always good to have her keep em on, move em out the way, then slide it in.

It's secret / furtive / wrong / bad.


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bike 6 miles (Minimum) - 5 days per week

Run 2.5 to 3 miles - 3 days per week

Bike 15 miles - 1 day per week

Walk a fair bit every day


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

wouldnt mind doing some swimming but i cant help thinking about swimming in other peoples filth.

only motivating thing about going on the running machine is watching all the hunnies.


----------



## Klick (May 18, 2014)

Nothing beats skipping rope, especially when you actually get good at it.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

40 mins fasted LISS daily on prep and seeing as I was up same time daily i continued it daily


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Run up to 30 mile a week average just under 7min 30 per mile and swim 1-2 mile a week! The odd cycle and row but very rarely!


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

3 hours per week


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone do bag work for cardio?

Setting up a home gym and I've got a heavy bag to hang up to **** **** out of, knackering.


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Anyone do bag work for cardio?
> 
> Setting up a home gym and I've got a heavy bag to hang up to **** **** out of, knackering.


Did for a while regularly when training for a white collar bout. Best cardio (and most enjoyable) that I've ever done. No bag in either of the gyms I use, nor at home. Sad times.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

0, nada.

Going to start going swimming once a week


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes it's an excuse 

cardio io gets rid of dead weight (fat) why bulk to get fat. Get on that tread mill now


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Droppped treadmill as my calves can't handle the running. *sad face*

But I have since Monday jumped on the crosstrainer for 30 minutes each day so far and have been improving with each day, for example yesterday I went for 30 minutes and hit 3.68k and today went the same time but hit 4.08k. Didn't feel any harder so i'm really chuffed with that. Beginning of the week I was 15st 8lb and am now sitting 15st 6lbs. Feeling really motivated at the moment. :thumb:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

mon, tues and weds 25 mins hiit, thursday walk, friday hiit, sat and sunday walk


----------



## JDOG. (Jan 8, 2015)

20 mins treadmill or 10 mins cycle or 10 incline walk after a big lifting session, just got back on tren so probs less cardio for the next 8 weeks. What are the risks of cardio whilst on AAS?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just laziness not doing cardio. Why bother how much you weigh when it's sh1tty dead fat weight.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I never had until recently when it was sort of forced upon me but I'll not stop again now.

2-3 sessions a week at the moment and making a marked difference to energy levels and seems to be helping more with BF too.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

JDOG. said:


> 20 mins treadmill or 10 mins cycle or 10 incline walk after a big lifting session, just got back on tren so probs less cardio for the next 8 weeks. What are the risks of cardio whilst on AAS?


none.. risks of not doing cardio is increasing possibility of LVH though.

10-20 mins doesn't really count either IMHO.


----------



## E46GTR (Apr 28, 2015)

Never, just fatigues my legs and effects my next weightlifting session or 2, but then my goals and sport may be totally irrelevant to you and your goals.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

2 HIIT sessions pw + football twice a week (1 training 1 game)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I need to put **** away
Can't [email protected] breath lately


----------



## Synthetic213 (Jan 19, 2014)

Started swimming x2 a week, not for cardio, because I enjoy it.

Would rather just adjust calories than do cardio, lel.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Been hitting the cardio like a muhfugga recently.

Started early June as I noticed BP was slightly high, now it's consistently around 115/50 and I feel great overall.

Deffo recovering much, much faster between sets now too and haven't lost any strength even in a slight deficit, BF levels dropping nicely as well.


----------



## slashlove (Jul 7, 2015)

I do always cardio, most of it I love Skipping rope, around 30 minutes

"Pain is temporary, Pride is forever»


----------

